# My problem



## *scooter* (Jan 30, 2009)

Subject: A.A.A.D.D.

Recently, I was diagnosed with A.A.A.D.D. -
Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder.
This is how it manifests :

I decided to water my gardenâ€¦â€¦ As I turn on the hose in the driveway, I look over at my car and decide it needs washingâ€¦â€¦As I start toward the garage, I notice mail on the porch table that I brought up from the mail box earlierâ€¦â€¦I decide to go through the mail before I wash the carâ€¦â€¦I lay my car keys on the table,  put the junk mail in the garbage can under the table, and notice that the can is fullâ€¦â€¦.So, I decide to put the bills back on the table and take out the garbage firstâ€¦â€¦.But then I think, since I'm going to be near the mailbox when I take out the garbage anyway, I may as well pay the bills firstâ€¦â€¦.I take my check book off the table, and see that there is only one check leftâ€¦â€¦.My extra checks are in my desk in the study, so I go inside the house to my desk where I find the can of Pepsi I'd been drinkingâ€¦â€¦.I'm going to look for my checks,  but first I need to push the Pepsi aside so that I don't accidentally knock it overâ€¦â€¦.The Pepsi is getting warm, and I decide to put it in the refrigerator to keep it coldâ€¦â€¦.As I head toward the kitchen with the Pepsi, a vase of flowers on the counter catches my eye--they need waterâ€¦â€¦.I put the Pepsi on the counter and discover my reading glasses that I've been searching for all morningâ€¦â€¦.But first I'm going to water the flowersâ€¦â€¦.I set the glasses back down on the counter, fill a container with water and suddenly spot the TV remote. Someone left it on the kitchen tableâ€¦â€¦.I realize that tonight when we go to watch TV, I'll be looking for the remote, but I won't remember that it's on the kitchen table, so I decide to put it back in the den where it belongs, but first I'll water the flowers .I pour some water in the flowers, but quite a bit of it spills on the floor. So, I set the remote back on the table, get some towels and wipe up the spill, then, I head down the hall trying to remember what I was planning to doâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.At the end of the day:â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦The car isn't washedâ€¦.The bills aren't paidâ€¦..There is a warm can of Pepsi sitting on the counterâ€¦..The flowers don't have enough waterâ€¦..There is still only 1 check in my check bookâ€¦â€¦.I can't find the remoteâ€¦â€¦I can't find my glassesâ€¦â€¦And I don't remember what I did with the car keysâ€¦â€¦.Then, when I try to figure out why nothing got done todayâ€¦â€¦I'm really baffled because I know I was busy all day,  and I'm really tiredâ€¦â€¦ I realize this is a serious problem, and I'll try to get some help for it,â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.but first I'll check my e-mail.... 
Forward this message to everyone you know, because I don't remember who I've sent it to.
Don't laugh -- if this isn't you yet, your day is coming!! And if your day is here, you probably havenâ€™t figured it out yet.

 :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: My problem

Roger, that's way too funny!  :laugh:  But I forgot why ...


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: My problem

I can relate to this but I don't think I can blame it on my age!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: My problem

I have it also and it's great. Get to go to all the same places and meet people and when I go back it's all new again :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: My problem

When I received this, I thought someone was watching me one day and diagnosed my problem.  This was the funniest email I've got in a long time.!!!


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 2, 2009)

Re: My problem

I put things in special places so I will not lose them and then when I need them again, I cannot remember which special place I  put them.  Must be starting...............


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2009)

Re: My problem

Archer I used to put things in special places and couldn't remember where I put them but now I can't remember having things so don't worry where I put them. :dead:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Re: My problem

Nash ,, u got that hammer i loaned u 25 yrs ago ,, i can't find it ,, and i know u gave it back to me   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Re: My problem

no one was watching and Rod has gotten over 2000 posting remarks. but it easy with his babbling on and on about the BEACH. So look out Nash, Archer and DL he is coming at you.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :clown:  :clown: Rod u know I am JK u . congrat on that goal


----------



## brodavid (Feb 6, 2009)

Re: My problem

Thank you for figuring out what was wrong with most of us,
I thought it was just me,

God Bless


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Re: My problem

now Dave u don't babble ,, u stutter ,, and btw we are gonna be warmer than u the next few days  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

